# New purchase Barista Express - where is the product code sticker?



## skylark

Hi all ... first post so be gentle, ... just made a purchase of the above and on trying to register the product i've failed at the first hurdle.

Hoping someone can point me in the right direction. I've had the machine upside down an inside out, can only find a BES870UK and an engraved '65' on the edge but this comes up as invalid when trying to register.

What exactly am i looking for and where?

Thanks.


----------



## joey24dirt

Is it behind the water tank?


----------



## GingerBen

On the box possibly


----------



## ajohn

I looked around one of their dual boilers recently and couldn't find anything. Haven't on my BE as problems get reported to the company I bought it off and I do have the invoice etc. Sage do have my details but only because I have bought consumables off them.

John

-


----------



## ajohn

Maybe you just have to enter BES875UK. ie the code they use for a UK Barista Express.

John

-


----------



## 4085

it is usually on the serial label on the sage box


----------



## skylark

dfk41 said:


> it is usually on the serial label on the sage box


Just what i didnt want to hear ... box went into the loft last week and it's not so cosy up there atm


----------



## ashcroc

skylark said:


> Just what i didnt want to hear ... box went into the loft last week and it's not so cosy up there atm


Even if it's on the box it should still be on the appliance itself somewhere.


----------



## skylark

ashcroc said:


> Even if it's on the box it should still be on the appliance itself somewhere.


Doesnt seem to be hence the question.


----------



## 4085

skylark said:


> Doesnt seem to be hence the question.


Just had a thought. Take the water tank out and look inside


----------



## skylark

dfk41 said:


> Just had a thought. Take the water tank out and look inside


Nope, not there either. Strange eh!


----------



## MildredM

Slide it to the counter edge, peer underneath the machine at the back - is it there?


----------



## skylark

MildredM said:


> Slide it to the counter edge, peer underneath the machine at the back - is it there?


There's info there but no product code ...


----------



## MildredM

Humph! This is like pin the tail on the donkey . . .


----------



## skylark

MildredM said:


> Humph! This is like pin the tail on the donkey . . .


That would be easy compared to this


----------



## 4085

reading a bit, it says will either be on a sticker under or inside the machine or be stamped into the base somewhere.....go back to your retailer and ask for guidance!


----------



## skylark

dfk41 said:


> reading a bit, it says will either be on a sticker under or inside the machine or be stamped into the base somewhere.....go back to your retailer and ask for guidance!


Thanks but i thought i'd try a sage forum first. Comical thing is that even the Sage 'contact us' page also requires the product code for you to get in touch! I'm thinking they dont want any owners to register their product fo some reason. The only 'stamp' on the base reads '65' which it doesnt recognise on registration. Can someone with a BE possibly take a look on the undersude of their machine. Is there a stamped(engraved) number to be seen anywhere?


----------



## joey24dirt

I'll check my DTP soon. Very similar machines so I'd expect it to be the same


----------



## Ted_Kent

It just so happens I still have my BE on the side so I've just been to have a look.

One the base of the machine there is a label, at the bottom of that label it has a PDC, next to that should be your stamped ID.

I have attached pictures to assist.

Hopefully that helps you out.

















Edit, sorry for the sideway second picture.


----------



## skylark

Ted_Kent said:


> It just so happens I still have my BE on the side so I've just been to have a look.
> 
> One the base of the machine there is a label, at the bottom of that label it has a PDC, next to that should be your stamped ID.
> 
> I have attached pictures to assist.
> 
> Hopefully that helps you out.
> View attachment 32446
> View attachment 32447
> 
> 
> Edit, sorry for the sideway second picture.


And what does it say for the pdc? I cant see any number, supposed to be 3 or 4 characters??


----------



## Ted_Kent

skylark said:


> And what does it say for the pdc? I cant see any number, supposed to be 3 or 4 characters??


Mine is 4 numbers, from what I have been told it should start with a 16 or 17, if the 16 or 17 denotes the year made I guess it's very possible that there may be some 18 numbers out there but I'm only guessing what the first two numbers mean.

So to clarify PDC is printed in white, the code itself is stamped next to PDC on mine and has no colour.


----------



## skylark

Ted_Kent said:


> Mine is 4 numbers, from what I have been told it should start with a 16 or 17, if the 16 or 17 denotes the year made I guess it's very possible that there may be some 18 numbers out there but I'm only guessing what the first two numbers mean.
> 
> So to clarify PDC is printed in white, the code itself is stamped next to PDC on mine and has no colour.


Here's mine. I can only see, faintly, '65'. I've tried to register that number in various ways, each one comes up invalid batch code?


----------



## Ted_Kent

Very odd, when I spoke to sage they said my John Lewis purchased machine should start with 16 or 17 and should be 4 digits.


----------



## skylark

Ted_Kent said:


> Very odd, when I spoke to sage they said my John Lewis purchased machine should start with 16 or 17 and should be 4 digits.
> View attachment 32452


And does it?


----------



## Ted_Kent

skylark said:


> And does it?


Yes it does.


----------



## 4085

Try inputting 16 or 17 or 18 before then


----------



## skylark

Ted_Kent said:


> Yes it does.


I've got a dud then, thats a good start to my espresso making aspirations . I'll ring them tomorrow. Thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## skylark

dfk41 said:


> Try inputting 16 or 17 or 18 before then


Yup, beat you to it. Still 'computer says no'....


----------



## Ted_Kent

Does it let you leave it blank, I seem to remember when emailing them it wanting the number as a required field but I just left it blank and the email still sent, the registration page may be the same?


----------



## skylark

Ted_Kent said:


> Does it let you leave it blank, I seem to remember when emailing them it wanting the number as a required field but I just left it blank and the email still sent, the registration page may be the same?


Tried ... and nope its still needed. But, thanks to your email piccy Ted, i've now raised a Sage 'case'. Let's see what comes of that ... thanks!


----------



## Ted_Kent

skylark said:


> Tried ... and nope its still needed. But, thanks to your email piccy Ted, i've now raised a Sage 'case'. Let's see what comes of that ... thanks!


No problems. Hope you are enjoying the machine despite this small issue.


----------



## skylark

Ted_Kent said:


> No problems. Hope you are enjoying the machine despite this small issue.


Yes thanks ... i've reached the dizzy heights of 'know nothing novice' in just a few days.


----------



## Dumnorix

I think it's '1655'. I sense I can make out an even fainter '1' at the start, and the last number is fainter still, but might possibly be another 5? It seems when it was stamped on that the first and last number didn't quite make it for some reason....


----------



## skylark

Dumnorix said:


> I think it's '1655'. I sense I can make out an even fainter '1' at the start, and the last number is fainter still, but might possibly be another 5? It seems when it was stamped on that the first and last number didn't quite make it for some reason....


It's not '1655' ...


----------



## Ted_Kent

I think we can say for sure it is 165(something) as from Sage themselves it starts with a 16 or 17.

I am unsure as it may just be the picture but i can see a long vertical and maybe a horizontal, so either a 4 or 1.


----------



## Batian

Two years ago I bought the same model. I registered it on line. I had the same problem as the OP. I did not enter any number and subsequently checked with Sage by phone that the registration had been successful.

The BE remains in the cupboard above the stairs, never out of its box! But that is a long story.


----------



## skylark

Batian said:


> Two years ago I bought the same model. I registered it on line. I had the same problem as the OP. I did not enter any number and subsequently checked with Sage by phone that the registration had been successful.
> 
> The BE remains in the cupboard above the stairs, never out of its box! But that is a long story.


Sorry, forgot to update you all. I emailed Sage and got a bit of a brush off ... 'all products have a code on them .... 'dont need to register just keep the receipt'. But, in the end i was ready to give it up to 10 goes more and cycle through the range of '165x' numbers. Bingo!... 1651 went in no problem. Dont know what all the fuss was about


----------



## Ted_Kent

skylark said:


> Sorry, forgot to update you all. I emailed Sage and got a bit of a brush off ... 'all products have a code on them .... 'dont need to register just keep the receipt'. But, in the end i was ready to give it up to 10 goes more and cycle through the range of '165x' numbers. Bingo!... 1651 went in no problem. Dont know what all the fuss was about


I did think it was a 4 or 1 as in my previous posts.

Glad you got there in the end.


----------



## Greydad

You do know the poor sod who's just about to register the real 1651 is going to be well upset with you when they sign up here trying to figure out what's going on


----------



## skylark

Greydad said:


> The do know the poor sod who's just about to register the real 1651 is going to be well upset with you when they sign up here trying to figure out what's going on


He can go through the same hoops that i had to then


----------



## Greydad

Sage do seem to be a bit random when it comes to marking product batch codes and serial numbers. My dual boiler had a separate but fairly unambiguous sticky label with the ID info on (although I had to work out which was which) whereas the Smart Grinder had the embossed number thing on the main label. Still, whiles away a few hours sorting it out


----------



## ajohn

I didn't register my BE with Sage as I bought it of John Lewis. They state the guarantee details so problems are theirs as I see it. It now has a problem with the grinder so contacted JL and was told the same as some one else - contact Sage and they will provide a loan machine while it's repaired. Sage then told this person that they never ever have provided loan machines.

John

-


----------



## JeromeTT

Hi! Is there any good payday loan agency which works like a machine?


----------



## ajohn

Other than reporting it my BE grinder is still faulty but I have recently dug out the bits I need to see if it is doing what I think it is.








I will mention one thing about the BE grinder - it seems to be better at producing huge heaps of fluffy grounds than the SGP so if people want all to go in the basket set the timer for a 1/2 dose so that they can be tapped down part way through.

John

-


----------



## JaneCL

Hi take a photo of the sticker at bottom of machine the batch code is engraved beside PDC but is hard to read, easier if u take a photo and enlarge


----------



## longhardgrind

Had to use a flashlight and magnifying glass to read mine, four digits, but it was a whole lot easier to read it off the carton, once I knew what I was looking for.


----------



## Kman10

Look on box it came in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

